# Grooming Tools



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

What are you favorite shampoos/conditioners and tips and tricks for grooming your golden?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

My favorite Shampoo is Isle of Dog Royal Jelly! I also like Number 1 All Systems Shampoo/Conditioner all in one.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Where's the best place to buy it? Do you typically groom your own dogs when you're showing them?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You can go on Amazon to buy a lot of the stuff...

Amazon.com : #1 All Systems Super Cleaning and Conditioning Pet Shampoo, 16-Ounce : Pet Shampoos Plus Conditioners : Pet Supplies

^ This is the shampoo I think Kelli was referring to (I use this too).

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Groomers-Edge-Desert-Shampoo-16-Ounce/dp/B00061MOW0/ref=sr_1_4?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1418163443&sr=1-4&keywords=groomers+edge[/ame]

^ I just used this for the first time and absolutely love it. I probably would dilute it though. The other shampoo - I use right out of the bottle.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm a total Amazon junkie so that was my plan just figured I'd check and see if there's a better place to buy it  Thanks for the tips!!


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I've been using the Earth Bath products and like them. Really easy to rinse out. I ordered the shampoo and the conditioner on Amazon.

Shampoo - Amazon.com : Earthbath All Natural Dog Shampoo, Oatmeal & Aloe, 16 oz : Pet Shampoos : Pet Supplies

Conditioner - http://www.amazon.com/Earthbath-Natural-Oatmeal-Conditioner-16-Ounce/dp/B00079PHV6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1418169053&sr=8-3&keywords=earth+bath


----------

